# Safe DIY Betta toys



## Kyurem150 (Apr 9, 2013)

Can anyone post some pictures of their homemade Betta toys and what materials are need? Also, I want to divide my 8 gallon Evolve 8, what should I use to divide it? Is there some kind of material I could get at a local craft store? Thanks!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

try floating a bottle cap in his water. if he's especially curious, put a pellet or two or a bloodworm in the cap and wait for him to knock it over and spill the food out to eat.


----------



## Corsica (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah good idea on the bottle cap! IF you search DIY betta dividers you will see how people have made their own using plastic canvas and plastic report binders. ex: http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb25/kaisaw/divider.jpg
I purchased some plastic canvas to make floating tubes for my Bettas. Just need to find the time to put them together.


----------

